# Pics of your biggest buck



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

Lets see pics of your biggest buck. Doesn't matter how big or how small, post it up. These cooler mornings are getting me excited about bow season.

This is my 8pt from the 2010-2011 gun season.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Does this one Count?


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

pensacolaed said:


> does this one count?


that would be the biggest bull!!!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

147 from Oklahoma
131 5/8 from Alabama


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

never had him scored, but he's a very respectable deer for these parts......Taken right after Christmas 2010 in Milton, Fl.










Scoots


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Not the highest scoring, but the biggest frame deer I've killed. I was also lucky enough to get him on public land.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Slip Knot said:


> Not the highest scoring, but the biggest frame deer I've killed. I was also lucky enough to get him on public land.




Wow frank that was a while ago. How old were you there


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Wow frank that was a while ago. How old were you there


11 years ago. Sometimes it seems much longer and other times it seems like yesterday.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Sumpter County, AL


----------



## The Guide (Feb 4, 2011)

My Stepfather's biggest buck, Santa Rosa County, Fl. 1979.


----------



## The Guide (Feb 4, 2011)

My biggest buck, Santa Rosa County, Fl. 2002.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

alabama riffle kill 136 1/8



alabama blackpowder 150 3/8


Illinois bow kill 167 7/8


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

last december pickens county al.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

off route II said:


> last december pickens county al.


my gosh! what'd that deer score? the pics are throwing me off bad - looks like about a 110 on the ground, and about a 160 on the wall. haha. 

some fine deer fellas, yall keep 'em coming!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> my gosh! what'd that deer score? the pics are throwing me off bad - looks like about a 110 on the ground, and about a 160 on the wall. haha.
> 
> some fine deer fellas, yall keep 'em coming!


you can't see all the stickers nor the one double brow tine and one triple brow tine.
6.5 in. bases, wet scored in the 180's, 16 points. here are 2 pics of him on my office wall.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

off route II said:


> you can't see all the stickers nor the one double brow tine and one triple brow tine.
> 6.5 in. bases, wet scored in the 180's, 16 points. here are 2 pics of him on my office wall.


wow! yessir you're right i had not seen all that. awesome buck right there.


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

If that deer wet scored in the 180's then I hope u realize that's the biggest deer killed in the state last season. If it wasn't fenced in? Which it don't look like it was then u might wanna check that out??


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Johntravis89 said:


> If that deer wet scored in the 180's then I hope u realize that's the biggest deer killed in the state last season. If it wasn't fenced in? Which it don't look like it was then u might wanna check that out??


i knew it was a nice deer but i really didn't trust the guys numbers that scored it, thanks i will look into it.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

off route II said:


> i knew it was a nice deer but i really didn't trust the guys numbers that scored it, thanks i will look into it.


Here is a usable link that you enter in you measurements an it will pump out your score. Good luck

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Got this one in Indiana several years ago with a shot gun. When he fell over, his left antler broke off at the base - they said he was probably 6 years old or older.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jred0916 said:


> Got this one in Indiana several years ago with a shot gun. When he fell over, his left antler broke off at the base - they said he was probably 6 years old or older.


that's a toad brother! shannon let you keep that thing in the house?? haha


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

K-bill - hell no - its in the garage. Next house, there will be a man room!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yellow river swamp buck...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jred0916 said:


> K-bill - hell no - its in the garage. Next house, there will be a man room!


lol i hear ya man


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

*9 point....*

We killed him on January 28th of this year. He sported 7 inch bases and the browtine on the left was 3.5 inches at the base of it and weighed in at 178 lbs. Had he been 16 inches wide he would have had it all. With my bloodhound in the orange hat there to take the lead on the tracking job, this made for a very memorable morning....


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Big bucks*

All the big ones got away!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Chaos said:


> All the big ones got away!


That, sir, is one helluva room!


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

*Northern Virginia*

NoVA - 2011 Bow Season


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Iowa Bow Kill 2011. Grossed 185 inches. Double Main beam, 16 points


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Hogs*

Those are Hogs!! Nice


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

*Buck #2 Northern VA*

Second buck in NoVA - bow 2011
&
Most important buck (my son Michael's first!) - crossbow 2011


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are some fine Bucks!!!!!!!! I have nothing that nice. I am basically a meat hunter and most times take the first legal deer I see. Congrats to all! 
Safe hunting this season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Not my biggest deer, but my best Florida deer. Don't have pictures to load of my old Alabama kills.








Blackwater with a rifle








Blackwater with the old smoke pole. (15.5" wide)


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Not my biggest deer, but my best Florida deer. Don't have pictures to load of my old Alabama kills.
> 
> View attachment 61101
> 
> ...


that 2nd buck is a true trophy. old smoker, open sights - very cool! the first one is a fine buck too btw!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

This was a big bodied deer we got last year. We were walking into the stand together on our first day and I shot it off the ground.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

This was a pretty good one from a few years ago.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Eastern Tackle said:


> This was a big bodied deer we got last year. We were walking into the stand together on our first day and I shot it off the ground.


Holy crap! How much did that sucker weigh?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

bamaman08 said:


> Holy crap! How much did that sucker weigh?


No idea, but we got about 40 packs of jerky and 40 packs of slim jims out of it.:thumbup:....so it weighed 80 :yes:

Just for comparison, I'm right at 200lbs myself. 197 when I checked the other day.


----------

